# Kmart 2016



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

I didn't see any Kmart posts and that's probably because they have become scarce. 

Anyways, stopped in my local Kmart today had a endcap of Halloween and about 16 feet of Fall. Shelves where emptying out though in summer....however, you can order online at Kmart.com and I have saw Lemax stuff for Halloween online and in store. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I've checked online a few times but have seen nothing that isn't in numerous places for 1/2 the price they are asking. Expect clearance deals later this year as the pitiful amount they have up now is priced on par with Grandin Road. Lemax is priced at Michael's pricing sans the 50% off coupons. Guess they are trying to make the same profit with the few stores that are still open.  Perhaps they just don't have all of it up yet. It's always a thrill to see Halloween in stores though.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

They use to have really cool props cheaper under the totally ghouls brand name.So sad there are so few left.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

I know they are not even fully set yet. My store gets some cool decor. It's coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

And their website isn't very user friendly like others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Don't know if it's been on here yet, but I just saw this on the website.......werewolf skeleton

http://www.kmart.com/halloween-were...t&prdNo=15&blockNo=15&blockType=G15#Imagezoom


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

halloween71 said:


> They use to have really cool props cheaper under the totally ghouls brand name.So sad there are so few left.


Agreed....I was disappointed by Kmart last year. Not a lot of stuff and the few things they did have were a little overpriced :-/


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Nox Eterna said:


> Don't know if it's been on here yet, but I just saw this on the website.......werewolf skeleton
> 
> http://www.kmart.com/halloween-were...t&prdNo=15&blockNo=15&blockType=G15#Imagezoom
> 
> View attachment 289585


I can already think of a killer scene to do with this! Too bad my budget this year is blown.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Oh wow neat concept on the werewolf skeleton. I'm gonna check out our local Kmart this weekend, I haven't been in it yet since moving out here.


----------



## queenswake (Aug 17, 2016)

Keep in mind that before you shop at KMart or Sears, be sure to sign up for the ShopYourWay rewards. There are so many coupons and surprise points they give you to use all the time. Constant e-mails everyday. Never walk into any of those stores and just pay what you see on the shelf.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

queenswake said:


> Keep in mind that before you shop at KMart or Sears, be sure to sign up for the ShopYourWay rewards. There are so many coupons and surprise points they give you to use all the time. Constant e-mails everyday. Never walk into any of those stores and just pay what you see on the shelf.


Also can sign up for their Free 90 day trial of Max and get free 2 day shipping or pay $4 for one day shipping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

That werewolf skelly is rad. I have a horse though and my budget is pretty much toast as well.


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

Just check the website it show the werewolf skeleton as "Temporarily unavailable". At lease its not listed as out of stock. Maybe they will be getting more in?


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I was in our KM yesterday and they are clearing out the back to school stuff to make room for Halloween. At least on aisle of empty shelves. Sadly, they used to have a nice selection of stuff, but it has dwindled over the past few years and they don't carry much of anything decent.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

The only things that I've gotten there within the last few years have been several strands of Totally Ghoul orange rope lights and a grim reaper bust with a flame effect inside.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I stopped in one of the few remaining in my area and they were just starting to put their Halloween out. I couldn't resist the werewolf because that's just what I really needed  They only had 2 so I figured If I procrastinated they would be gone. Not much else out yet though.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Saw these at a Kmart I stopped in today. The swinging guys seem like something Spirit carried. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Saw these at Kmart today. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

This is my haul from Kmart from last night.


----------



## Witchywoo (Sep 3, 2008)

The werewolf skeleton was out of stock online for a while. *BACK IN STOCK NOW.*
They have some locally, but I got a better deal buying it online, with all my coupon code, and points since I signed up tonight for some free club. Free shipping too.
I plan on making a zombie werewolf.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wanted to alert people to the fact that today Sears Holdings announced they are closing 64 Kmart Stores and laying off thousands. The article linked below lists the stores. As many know Sears and Kmart have been having financial trouble for a number of years. It's sad to see, especially knowing the employee toll. I've bought halloween (mostly Totally Ghoul) and garden items (large wagon wheels, croaking frogs, resin steer skulls, etc.) from them over the years and they've carried some very nice quality products. I have a number of favorite Totally Ghoul products. 

There may be some liquidation sales planned for those locations that will be closing. No idea how this would affect returns, layaways, online paid orders so keep this news in the back of your mind. I suspect you can still order from Kmart and pick up at a Sears if they are closer to you. Hopefully this new restructuring will get them to a point of better health. I'd hate to see them all close.

http://www.aol.com/article/finance/...s-and-firing-thousands-of-employees/21474924/


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

That's a shame, but not really surprising. Been a long time coming. Kmart has been floundering for many years now, whereas Walmat survived and has thrived by optimizing its supply chain.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I buy GE incandescent miniature light strings there yearly, ornaments too. Not so much Halloween. Our store isn't on the list, thankfully.


----------



## Witchywoo (Sep 3, 2008)

My werewolf skeleton was delivered today. It was poorly packaged and partly open and crushed. I thought about returning him (it's a boy) so I googled their policy. Apparently after 30 days, even with a receipt, there are no returns. No store credit even. My local Kmart maybe has no more than 20 cars in the lot at all times.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Boy! I too got my werewolf skeleton from UPS today. It was not our usual driver so when this guy rang the bell by the time I got to the door he was already pulling out of the driveway. If it would have been the regular guy I know he would have waited based on the way the box looked. They put the werewolf in a used ironing board box that looked like it had been run over by a truck, all ripped, crushed and open. They filled it with plastic bags and UPS apparently put boxes on top of it cause it was crushed but good. When I pulled him out his leg was cracked off, no way to even repair it.

That was the least of the problems.........so I started the phone calls. The werewolf was sent from Sanford, NC.....I live in Linwood. There was a phone number under the address so I called....it rang into some office of Sears but the girl said she could help me. I was on the phone forever with her then got disconnected and she did not call me back. She brought the order up on her pc so my number was right there. 

Through our conversation here's what I was told. I can offer you 10% off because he is broke. Would not work for me....this cost to much money to have him be one legged. There was no way to re-connect his leg...it cracked off. Then she asked if I could take him back to the store he came from and exchange. Sanford is no where around where I live. I remember that being a long trip when we drove up there to visit foggeyfathoms halloween display ( which by the way was absolutely fantastic, he had a full size pirate ship on his property...really something) way to far.

Then I asked her if I could exchange him at one of the local stores around here. Her reply was.....some of the stores won't take back merchandise from other locations. She offered to call Salisbury to see if they would exchange for me. I was on hold forever. When she came back some how she brought up just sending me paperwork to return this guy,issuing a credit and re-doing the order. That was not gonna work, this was my last $50.00 on my credit card and she said the credit I'll issue will take 3-5 days. So I could not re-order right away.

Meanwhile I knew these guys were gonna start disappearing because nobody else has them....I looked all over.

She asked me to hold again and she was gonna call Salisbury back to see if they had one in stock and they would exchange. Well....what did she ask them the 1st 20 minutes I was on hold........then she comes back on the phone and says...Ma'am I can't hear you but if you can hear me they will do the exchange.

And guess what happened next........we got disconnected and she never called back. So....I called Salisbury to see if they knew what was going on and spoke to an Asst. who asked me to hold because he had to ask his GM if they could do it. They could make the exchange without issuing a credit and having to re-charge. So kids....... then Joe drove me to Salisbury to pick up the newbie. Ya know I did not want to send him back cause I knew that he was gonna be hard to find again. You know how it goes in these store.....you better buy it when you see it cause for sure it will be gone when you go back.

Now he is home safely with his new family! And I'm happy this is all over with....oh yes one more thing, I ordered a skeleton rat with this order but he was not on the invoice. Boo Hoo for K Mart online, I'm sorry if this would have happened at Walmart, another one would have been on the way. Still freaked out at how long they kept me on hold! Who would go through all this for a werewolf?!!!lol


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

MISSING RAT IS FOUND!

OK just got an email from KMart and the rat will be here by the 27th.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Muffy said:


> MISSING RAT IS FOUND!
> 
> OK just got an email from KMart and the rat will be here by the 27th.


Muffy, 
I had the same issue with Kmart. I ordered a blow mold pumpkin, and when I got it, it was all smashed in. Box was crushed. 
I as well started the process. Called UPS to make a claim. Called Kmart. Wanted to offer 10% back. Then wanted me to return it before a refund would happen. Then wanted me to order it again while still paying for the broke one. No exchange. Then can take to nearest store for refund. Then they said I couldn't. 
Finally I called the manufacturer. They issued me a new one right away and sent for the broken one. 
Then I get an email that Kmart is refunding me. No wonder they are going under so badly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm so disappointed with my KMart, I have been going every couple of days to see if they finished putting up the half empty Halloween shelves...only to find yesterday that there is only decor on one side of one shelf, lots of costumes...and now 4 shelves of CHRISTMAS up!!! I mean, seriously? They didn't even fill all the Halloween spots, got like 1-2 of each thing...and they are shoving xmas in already?? I thought those shelves were going to be Halloween


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

RichardG, that was quite the run-around they gave you there, but I'm glad everything worked out in the end. Did the manufacturer say when to expect your new pumpkin? And will you post a photo when it arrives?


----------



## Witchywoo (Sep 3, 2008)

My werewolf was delivered a couple of days ago. He came in what I guess was his proper box as it was marked something halloween werewolf, but it was abbreviated. I also ordered a bag of bones. I'm guessing the Kmart guys opened the werewolf box and shoved in the bag of bones. My box also came crushed and the side of the box was split open. No plastic bags, no packing material, no nothing inside. 

I liked the werewolf and all, but once I saw him I had to rethink my zombie werewolf project. Without some major epoxy, his limbs would buckle with any added weight. So back he went. I didn't wait long as I've heard/read some bad stories with Kmart lately. Apparently after 30 days, and having a receipt, no returns, or exchanges are allowed. All sales are final after 30 days, which sucks.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

There hasn't been a Kmart in my area in years, but they had a killer deal on the blow mold ghost w/ pumpkin that RichardG posted a picture of, so I ordered two of them online and got free shipping plus $5 off in "surprise points". All in all, I only ended up paying $18 each, so I was pretty excited. Places like Vermont Country Store are trying to charge $50 for the same item.

So the blow mold ghosts arrive and they're both in a giant box that's been constructed out of smaller boxes, like a Frankenstein box. No padding or plastic inside whatsoever, just the two blow molds banging up against each other and scuffing the paint. Fortunately one of them wasn't too badly scuffed, but all it would have taken was just a single layer of plastic or paper in between the two to prevent this sort of thing.

Also bought a Halloween pillow that appeared to be stitched/sewn on their website, but the design was mostly just a print. I knew it was too cheap. Looks nice anyway.


----------



## Witchywoo (Sep 3, 2008)

Sounds like Kmart is really going down hill, they can't even afford boxes or packing material. I recall the days (80's) when Kmart would be busy. I went last night and there were maybe 20 cars in the lot. Half were probably from employees.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Count me as one of the lucky ones. Our Werewolf skeleton, howling wolf skeleton, and owl skeleton all showed up in mint condition and shipped in their own boxes. The boxes were packed with more than enough plastic bags and styrofoam "peanuts".


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I was sad to hear Kmart is closing more stores. The one near me always had great Halloween stuff and even better Halloween clearance. I don't need anything before Halloween, but I will surely check out any clearance. Very relieved that my local store is not on the chopping block.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

See that nothing has changed with shipments from Kmart. A few years back I posted about the broken resin really cool snake that Kmart was selling that I ordered. Arrived with the head snapped off and in the box; but since the box was damaged one of the broke pieces was missing from the box and I figured probably fell out. Also no real packing material and it was placed in a box too big so it got damaged bouncing around I assume. Got the same exact script from the Sears customer service person about what I could do. I ended up keeping mine to glue back on the head - although it had a hole in it but not where most would notice it. Just too much of a hassel to ship back and no real close location to return it to back then (they later added some other Sears stores). Think I ended up with a 10% credit that took a while to get put on my account. Not a very good experience and definitely influenced future online orders shipped to me. At least picking up at a Sears you could save yourself some of the trouble.

I'm sure all this damaged merchandise has cost them a lot over the years. Figure mostly preventable, but clearly no one at Kmart was supervising that end of the operation. Like who puts a breakable item in a huge box like that and ships it? Shipping department that doesn't care, isn't trained to pack or isn't given the right packing materials, and certainly supervisors who aren't looking into why the damage reports. Wouldn't doubt it cost them future orders by customers who had these experiences. Have to say Target seems to have it's own problems with shipping and even shipping related communications with customers. I hate ordering online from them, and even had them mess up an order for pick up at a store. These stores were solid brick and motars and really seem to be lacking the shipping know how. Really a shame.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

MissT said:


> RichardG, that was quite the run-around they gave you there, but I'm glad everything worked out in the end. Did the manufacturer say when to expect your new pumpkin? And will you post a photo when it arrives?


Hey, it was an adventure. The manufacture already shipped the pumpkin. Got it last week. Luckily they are here in the USA. Lol. 









Here's a pic of it. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I've nearly bought that same pumpkin for like the last 3 years. Maybe next year. Kmart had a good price on the few blow molds that they do sell.

I think Ghost of Spookie's post really sums it up regarding shipping issues.


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks great! 



RichardG said:


> View attachment 331857
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of it.
> ...


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you. I didn't need it, but between sales and coupons it was cheap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

After reading these stories, I'm now happy that I decided against the werewolf skeleton. The howling wolf that I did get was packaged within an inch of its life in both bubble wrap and a ton of plastic peanuts. By contrast, the cheaper bat skeletons and "Feed Me" sign were rattling around in their box. No breakage, fortunately.

Incidentally, I don't recommend the sign. It's a staked groundbreaker-type zombie arm holding a "wooden" sign. I thought it would be great with all of the skeletons -- they obviously need sandwiches.  In person though, the figure is very cheaply made -- I've seen better stuff at the dollar store. The zombie arm is child-sized and stuffed with corrugated cardboard. Don't leave this thing out in the rain. The sign itself is thin stamped plastic. If you have even a little bit of artistic talent, you can make your own with a purchased zombie or skeleton arm and some scrap wood. Heck, you wouldn't even need the talent.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just a heads up that Kmart Online has through Saturday 10/1 (guess expires at midnight tonight since it's already 10/1 here) 15% off regular priced Halloween items. And thru 10/3 Online only an Extra 10% off halloween sold by Kmart. Prices are reflected on the page. 

I ended up ordering the Totally Ghoul Halloween Peek-A-Boo Bear for 19.12 plus tax and will have to drive to a Kmart location (not exactly) nearby to pick up since shipping was something like 12.00+. Figure gas would be cheaper than shipping. Last year I was able to buy Crazy Bonez Sasha through them online and pick up at a more convenient Sears location but the only pick up locations this year for me are Kmarts. 

BTW this peek a boo toothy bear is sold at Spirit Halloween and even with a 20% coupon there, the Kmart bear is almost half that price. The Kmart site says the bear says 3 phrase (not specified) and the SH site says theirs says 4. Not sure if there's a typo or if they have different audio. From the online photos the fur of the bears look to be somewhat different. I actually prefer the one Kmart has as it reminds me more of the type of stuffed animal I had as a kid. Should be fun checking out what Kmart has in-store as far as halloween. Haven't been to one for a few years. I'd like to see the werewolf skeleton in person although not in the market for one. 

I was considering paying with Paypal at checkout but the agreement as I read it is that you make all future purchases using Paypal. I didn't care for that language so then was going to chose to pay in store. But the language for that method required you to pay within 48 hours or your order would be cancelled, and I wasn't sure if I'd make it there this weekend. So both of those narrowed down my options. Just a heads up if you order online to read what their payment conditions are. You can do a Guest Check out at least so you don't have to set up an account.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Just a heads up that Kmart Online has through Saturday 10/1 (guess expires at midnight tonight since it's already 10/1 here) 15% off regular priced Halloween items. And thru 10/3 Online only an Extra 10% off halloween sold by Kmart. Prices are reflected on the page.
> 
> I ended up ordering the Totally Ghoul Halloween Peek-A-Boo Bear for 19.12 plus tax and will have to drive to a Kmart location (not exactly) nearby to pick up since shipping was something like 12.00+. Figure gas would be cheaper than shipping. Last year I was able to buy Crazy Bonez Sasha through them online and pick up at a more convenient Sears location but the only pick up locations this year for me are Kmarts.
> 
> BTW this peek a boo toothy bear is sold at Spirit Halloween and even with a 20% coupon there, the Kmart bear is almost half that price. The Kmart site says the bear says 3 phrase (not specified) and the SH site says theirs says 4. Not sure if there's a typo or if they have different audio. From the online photos the fur of the bears look to be somewhat different. I actually prefer the one Kmart has as it reminds me more of the type of stuffed animal I had as a kid. Should be fun checking out what Kmart has in-store as far as halloween. Haven't been to one for a few years. I'd like to see the werewolf skeleton in person although not in the market for one.


Wish I would have known someone was looking for that bear. My local store has them, I could have recorded it for ya. 
It looks like a real teddy bear fur wise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Yesterday I got an email from K Mart wanting some views on my online shopping experience with them. I just told it like it was and also mentioned about the folks on here all having the same problems of packages coming all beat up. We'll see if I get a phone call from them


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The bear was in stock in multiple locations to choose from within 50 miles of me, and I got my email this morning saying I could pick it up. It's a nice weekend day so will likely take a little drive today . I guess I fear that if I don't get the bear this year from them, they might not be around next year...and thinking more the company than the bear but both in that case. I saw the bear at SH when I was in there last and didn't care for it. I couldn't think of how to describe the Kmart one last night but it came to me this morning--more like the Snuggle Fabric Softener bear! I like the cute to terrifying look better.

BTW one of the other inexpensive props they have in their Totally Ghoul line is their zombie severed foot and hand. Hilda used a foot for one of her GR zombie groundbreaker props, "Larry" I think, when she turned him into a full-sized prop and I noticed the foot and bought one last year. Much nicer item than others I've seen and not a cheap plastic that couldn't be painted. When I'm there I'll probably look for more feet for my other 2 zombie guys.


----------



## bert1913 (Dec 7, 2010)

i remember the after halloween sales.....90% off


----------



## CrystalRose (Jan 17, 2013)

I got a steal of a deal awhile back. I think their website glitched but I was about to pick up their Animated Jumping Dog,Hovering ghost,Pop-Up Burnt Corpse and Animated Joe Doe prop for 23.99 each. I had points and get free shipping so I got all 4 of them for around 85.00 shipped. About 30 minutes after I ordered they were back up to "normal" price. I honestly expected them to cancel the orders but they didn't. Doesn't hurt to keep an eye on the website once in awhile


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Picked up my online order of the bear and two zombie feet last night. Didn't arrive until half hour to closing and not many people shopping in the store although saw a few entering after us. The Kmart sign wasn't lit on the building and we passed by it initially. Will say the store was very clean and looked well organized. The store we use to go to in San Jose that closed was always trashed and dirty looking, attribute that in part of the people that shopped there that pulled stuff out and left it everywhere. We picked up some household items and thought their prices were very reasonable. Really a shame they are struggling. DH paid cash for the household items we bought and before the receipt could be spit out, the register crashed. They had to reboot the system (haven't seen IBM logo and green screen text in a long time). It voided the last transaction so we had to wait for the cashier to reenter everything. Staff was nice but we had to laugh at our luck being at the register that crashed.

I thought their Halloween section was pretty nice and the quality of the costumes was very good. Saw the werewolf Crazy Bonez guy and he is really large. They had other Crazy Bonez critters there. While not in the market, thought their Totally Ghoul swing props were nice. Our sole front yard tree isn't really large enough to use one yet or might have bought one. I also thought the Banjo and Harmonica playing Totally Ghoul skeletons were a good size and look. That Totally Ghoul Animated Talking Plaque guy was decent as well. His face moves as he speaks. Always nice to see things in person.

I did fall in love with their Totally Ghoul Peek A Boo bear. He is super soft and cuddly and I can see some halloween kid wanting to hold on to him and drag him everywhere they went. I took a video of him I'll try to upload later. In the meantime here's a few photos.
























I haven't taken him out of the packaging yet and could only get him to fully say one of the three phrases he's suppose to say. Hoping maybe just the batteries, which are easily accessed from the bottom opening in the box. When his foot is depressed you hear this nice nursery sounding chime music and he says "Want to play a game with me?...Peek...A...Boo!" as he opens his arms to expose his eyes and teeth at the end of the dialog.

After midnight online his price (and I assume other halloween items) went down a few dollars. Now online for 16.87.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just an update on the bear. After the bear sat overnight I went to press it's foot the next morning and it played all three saying just fine. Figure it was just the battery getting low. Glad it's not defective and won't need an exchange. Thought it worth mentioning to anyone else who experiences a similar problem with a prop.


----------



## shammus (Mar 7, 2017)

Have never ordered online from KMart online like many in this thread did however I did make a point to visit them last year. I'm a big fan of blow molds and I noticed a couple years ago that KMart was selling a couple nice ones (shown in post #17 of this thread) so I had high hopes for them this year. As an aside, I'll mention here that NOBODY sells blow molds anymore (plastic electric ones don't count), so I was hoping to see a few available and maybe even something I didn't already have.

No KMarts in Kansas anymore so I drove 45 minutes across state line and into Missouri where I knew a KMart was still in business. Got there and was immediately disappointed - the selection was poor and nothing like it had been in recent years. Like others in this thread have said, just very, very little selection and not a lot of shelf-space devoted to Halloween in general.

I think I picked up a small packet of harvest themed dishtowels that day and nothing else. *sigh*...dishtowels....not the haul I was hoping for.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Since this post got revived, it was announced in December that my local store would be one of the 150 closing. It sucks. Store was never busy but being in a small town, it was all we had beside Walmart. Going today to pick up some non Halloween Kmart memorabilia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

shammus said:


> Have never ordered online from KMart online like many in this thread did however I did make a point to visit them last year. I'm a big fan of blow molds and I noticed a couple years ago that KMart was selling a couple nice ones (shown in post #17 of this thread) so I had high hopes for them this year. As an aside, I'll mention here that NOBODY sells blow molds anymore (plastic electric ones don't count), so I was hoping to see a few available and maybe even something I didn't already have.
> 
> No KMarts in Kansas anymore so I drove 45 minutes across state line and into Missouri where I knew a KMart was still in business. Got there and was immediately disappointed - the selection was poor and nothing like it had been in recent years. Like others in this thread have said, just very, very little selection and not a lot of shelf-space devoted to Halloween in general.
> 
> I think I picked up a small packet of harvest themed dishtowels that day and nothing else. *sigh*...dishtowels....not the haul I was hoping for.


I'm not a store locally, but come August I may or may not be your new buddy when it comes to blow molds.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

